# For [Sloppy] Carpenters, Not Cabinet Makers



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Disappointing to read. I had considered one of these because I need to do some trim work in the house but I can't really justify $125 for the Bosch. Starrett has a cheaper version, the 505P-7, which has better reviews than this one, might give it a try.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Starrett has tools made in other countries including CHINA. I don't think this tool was designed for the precision needed for metalworking. The cheap price bears that out.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

MrRon, this isn't even designed for the tolerances of woodwork. A kid's school protractor is more accurate that this, and is a fraction of the price.

There, really, is no excuse for the sloppy readings this thing gives, unless you're using it to freehand cuts for fence posts, or the equivalent. For woodwork, like you find on these pages, it's trash.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Rick, I posted a review on one of the little, twelve inch digital jobs, which are cheaper than this. I gave it a good review for good reason. At twenty bucks, you might consider it. I keep on in my van tool bag and one in the shop.


----------



## rhett121 (Oct 22, 2014)

I have this same protractor and have noticed the same issue. I bought it at WoodCraft a few years back and I don't know why I never returned it (it wasn't exactly cheap). It was my last Starrett purchase though and is a horrible tool that has pretty much completely turned me off the brand.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Kelly, looks like the spammers have hijacked your thread. Back to topic, I bought this from Amazon back in 2015 and it still works perfect and is as accurate as I can build. It's the General Tools 828 Digital Sliding T-Bevel Gauge & Digital Protractor in One Under $25


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been putting up trim and discovered that unless the wall is really flat you need a longer gage. I ended up making a template of the corner using scraps and super glue, then measured the angle off that. Worked really well.


----------

